# They kicked me!



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

omg i went to pet my cat and atleast one of the kittens kicked! 
i am worried though cuz she isnt giveing off milk yet should i be worried?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Don't worry about that. Not all females will give off milk spontaneously.


----------



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

I think they like me cuz every time i touch her belly they kick like mad
so scence they r kicking how long do u think she has to go


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

truedatt said:


> I think they like me cuz every time i touch her belly they kick like mad
> so scence they r kicking how long do u think she has to go


Hard to say. Usually you can start feeling kicks after 5 weeks, but she could be closer to delivery than that.


----------



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

well its like a party in there
its creepy
makes me think of alen


----------

